# Offshore Account Elbow Report Last Sunday 10 12



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Left Pcola Pass before daylight heading towards the Elbow and put the spread out around 6:30 a.m. a little short of the Elbow on a small rip with no takers, moved on and worked SW of the Elbow on the 100 Father curve, nothing happening, water was pretty, spread looked good? worked our way into shallower water around 11:00 a.m. in about 300 ft we saw a White free jumping in front of us, maybe things were picking up as we headed to run over a bottem spot that we had in the machine, then one of the bent butts off the transom starts screaming, immediatly looked back to see water crashing 200 feet behind the boat, the fish was leaving at high rate of speed and going airborne, thought it was a small bill at first and then realized it was a decent Wahoo, put a friends son in the chair for his first tip offshore trolling experiance, cleared lines and teasers a little later she was boatside, put a gaff in her and loaded her in the fish box.
Headed for bottom spots around noon and worked our way home to get back to the dock at a decent time. Great day, great friends, great weather and great water. Wahoo Sashimi and First Wahoo on the new boat, doesn't get much better!!!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Excellent report and beautiful fish!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish and the way to get the young man his first Wahoo thks for sharing


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats a nice wahoo! The water looks really nice!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good looking hoo!!!!


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Thanks for the positive comments, glad we can share*

Thanks for the positive comments, glad we can share.
Sorry we have not posted more this year, between weather, 
moving and trading boats we started late. Hope the weather 
holds so we can fish all year.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on that nice "Ono"!! Sounds like it was a terrific day and... brought home one of the tastiest fish in the ocean! Hanapa'a!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pictures and boat!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Hoo. Great report and nice boat.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------

